

The mind-bending messiness of the Ashley Madison data dump - yashpkotak
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/19/9178855/ashley-madison-data-breach-implications

======
eridal
quick script to check if your friends are in the dump:
[https://gist.github.com/eridal/ae69aa16a0117954edca](https://gist.github.com/eridal/ae69aa16a0117954edca)

